
Apple Products “Just Working” - anaphor
https://jx4slc83qru3hgkkkt1v.oasis.sandstorm.io/
======
kentonv
LOL, thanks for posting my rants. :)

These days I only touch Apple products in order to test that my Cap'n Proto
pull requests work correctly on Mac. Most of the time, they don't, because
some critical POSIX API is broken or unimplemented. :(

I've now found two different security flaws in the macOS kernel by accident
while trying to port code that worked on Linux. I don't even use this OS on a
regular basis.

I'm not generally an operating system zealot (use what works for you!) but I
really have trouble understanding why this one is as popular as it is.

